# Unfair Dismissal Tax Calc



## Conwayham (25 May 2008)

Hi All,
   I had a pending court case against my employer under unfair dismissal legislation however it was settled out of court. The settlement seems to fall into an "Out of Court" settlement as referenced in IT71 on the Revenue website however Unfair Dismissal awards seem to be taxable as normal. Does anyone know where the gap between these two lie or once its unfair dismissal is it taxable and thats it? I want to know how other people have dealth with it before I approach revenue to get their opinion on it.

Thanks
C


----------

